# Northern Texas hog hunting



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My son just moved to Texas not too far south of Lubbock
I have a hankering to go hog hunting and was wondering about that area as far as wild hogs, places to hunt, etc.
Anybody got some info about the area?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

go here
TEXASBOARS.COM :: Index
make friends w/ a fella by the handle Silverton boardogs


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Pops2 said:


> go here
> TEXASBOARS.COM :: Index
> make friends w/ a fella by the handle Silverton boardogs


Thanks:grin:


----------

